# 8 commitments in 1 day for UT



## scooty006

Looks like Butch is going for quantity over quality this year.  Brick by brick.


----------



## KyDawg

24/7 is showing UGA with 9 4 stars or better and UT with 2.


----------



## AccUbonD

All commits had multiple SEC offers, it was a good day.


----------



## MudDucker

AccUbonD said:


> All commits had multiple SEC offers, it was a good day.



Yep ... Tennessee and Vandy.


----------



## westcobbdog

scooty006 said:


> Looks like Butch is going for quantity over quality this year.  Brick by brick.



you said it, Uncle Butch can take all the 3 stars in tennersee he likes....


----------



## BuckNasty83

KyDawg said:


> 24/7 is showing UGA with 9 4 stars or better and UT with 2.



Most will be bumped to 4*s. Butch and this staff seem to find great talent. We've had a handful of 3*s play like 5*. Not worried about it at this point.  I'm just hopinh we can close the deal with Akers


----------



## Silver Britches

Wow! 8 commitments in 1 day! That's truly amazing, guys. That's got to be an SEC record or something.

Congrats!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> Wow! 8 commitments in 1 day! That's truly amazing, guys. That's got to be an SEC record or something.
> 
> Congrats!



8 commits in a day... Nothing new here. The Vols have been doing it for years. They have too! They are just hoping 1 of the 8 will be smart enough to get in the dumbest school in America..


----------



## toyota4x4h

The only "smart" school in the sec is vandy the rest are just average state schools


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> The only "smart" school in the sec is vandy the rest are just average state schools




So what, that puts UT below average? Kind of fitting since the football program is below average..


----------



## toyota4x4h

Browning Slayer said:


> So what, that puts UT below average? Kind of fitting since the football program is below average..



Same level as uga actually in the big pic..just another state school.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Same level as uga actually in the big pic..just another state school.



So you are saying, its just the football program that is below average?


----------



## Gold Ranger

KyDawg said:


> 24/7 is showing UGA with 9 4 stars or better and UT with 2.



FSU has 1 5star, 7 4stars, and 2 3stars.  Gonna be a small, but potent class.

Butch is just padding the recruiting ranking.


----------



## AccUbonD

Make that 9 in two days, welcome Kivon Bennett. 

Bennett was recruited by FSU, Alabama and Georgia just to name a small few.


----------



## AccUbonD

yes Alabama legacy player


----------



## Matthew6

Gold Ranger said:


> FSU has 1 5star, 7 4stars, and 2 3stars.  Gonna be a small, but potent class.
> 
> Butch is just padding the recruiting ranking.



fsu will continue to suck without the rapist. good luck dreaming. roll tide dynasty.


----------



## BuckNasty83

3* that have made an impact

Cam Sutton- Beast on special teams and defense. TEAM CAPTAIN, PRESEASON ALL AMERICAN, 1ST TEAM SEC, TOP 6 CB in league,  3 punt returns for a TD. Avgs. 36 yrds a return.Declined draft for Sr. Season

Jalen Reeves Maybin-  Beast.  Had 21 tackles against Oklahoma. Most in a game since AJ Johnson.  TEAM CAPTAIN and 2nd team ALL SEC. Declined draft for Sr. Season.

Josh Smith- Has been our most consistent WR. Need to get the ball to him more.  He broke it open for us against UGA last year. 

Malik Foreman has played pretty well when healthy.  Had some critical pass break ups, ints, and sacks last year. 

Dylan Weisman and Bretton Kendrick have both been major contributers on the o line. 

Riyahd Jones has been decent and high expectations.

Colman Thomas on the online.  Held his own as a 3* freshman last year in the GA, BAMA ETC games. Along with freshman Jack Jones,  but he's not a 3*

Emmanual Moseley has been good in 

Rashaun Gaulden

Jason Robertson

Lots of the 3*s have over exceeded their 3* ranking.  As I've already mentioned, Butch and this staff are great at talent evaluation.

Yes the 5*s are exciting and good for recruiting rankings,  but star rankings aren't always accurate.

It comes down to how much the kid attends different camps, how much exposure he gets,  where he comes from,  competition level,  etc, etc. Lots of great players can't travel to camp, or don't get the exposure he deserves because of his location,  or competition level. 

Butch said when he was hired,  he would assemble the best recruiting staff in the country.  With 2 top 5 back to back classes and getting the's under the radar guys,  he's pretty much backing that up. Now it's time for the on field results. He's been the 1st major coach for a lot of these under the radar guys.  Seems once we discover a kid all the other schools jump on board.


----------



## MudDucker

This picture says it all!  

.


----------



## Horns

MudDucker said:


> This picture says it all!
> 
> .


----------



## Gold Ranger

BuckNasty83 said:


> 3* that have made an impact
> 
> Cam Sutton- Beast on special teams and defense. TEAM CAPTAIN, PRESEASON ALL AMERICAN, 1ST TEAM SEC, TOP 6 CB in league,  3 punt returns for a TD. Avgs. 36 yrds a return.Declined draft for Sr. Season
> 
> Jalen Reeves Maybin-  Beast.  Had 21 tackles against Oklahoma. Most in a game since AJ Johnson.  TEAM CAPTAIN and 2nd team ALL SEC. Declined draft for Sr. Season.
> 
> Josh Smith- Has been our most consistent WR. Need to get the ball to him more.  He broke it open for us against UGA last year.
> 
> Malik Foreman has played pretty well when healthy.  Had some critical pass break ups, ints, and sacks last year.
> 
> Dylan Weisman and Bretton Kendrick have both been major contributers on the o line.
> 
> Riyahd Jones has been decent and high expectations.
> 
> Colman Thomas on the online.  Held his own as a 3* freshman last year in the GA, BAMA ETC games. Along with freshman Jack Jones,  but he's not a 3*
> 
> Emmanual Moseley has been good in
> 
> Rashaun Gaulden
> 
> Jason Robertson
> 
> Lots of the 3*s have over exceeded their 3* ranking.  As I've already mentioned, Butch and this staff are great at talent evaluation.
> 
> Yes the 5*s are exciting and good for recruiting rankings,  but star rankings aren't always accurate.
> 
> It comes down to how much the kid attends different camps, how much exposure he gets,  where he comes from,  competition level,  etc, etc. Lots of great players can't travel to camp, or don't get the exposure he deserves because of his location,  or competition level.
> 
> Butch said when he was hired,  he would assemble the best recruiting staff in the country.  With 2 top 5 back to back classes and getting the's under the radar guys,  he's pretty much backing that up. Now it's time for the on field results. He's been the 1st major coach for a lot of these under the radar guys.  Seems once we discover a kid all the other schools jump on board.



Yeah, yeah, yeah.  Some 3stars turn out to be great players, but

No team has won a National Championship with a roster of less than 50% 4 and 5 star players.

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...llege-football-recruiting-teams-championships


----------



## KyDawg

So I guess CBJ is the only coach in America that can develop 3 star athletes.


----------



## elfiii

MudDucker said:


> This picture says it all!
> 
> .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MudDucker said:


> This picture says it all!
> 
> .



You stole my pic.


----------



## BuckNasty83

KyDawg said:


> So I guess CBJ is the only coach in America that can develop 3 star athletes.



Not at all.  And that wasn't the point.  We're talking recruiting rankings. It was pointed out that were 3* heavy right now sitting at 9th. I was referring to our staff having an eye for talent and stars don't always= success


----------



## Gold Ranger

BuckNasty83 said:


> stars don't always= success



A lack of them do = no National Championship, though.


----------



## Matthew6

when yall equal bama yor conments will mean something.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Too early for that much booze 6


----------



## Matthew6

toyota4x4h said:


> Too early for that much booze 6



we dont drink util 7 pm.   thats10 pm  (eastern standard time) for you neanderthals in tennessee and extreme north ga.


----------



## KyDawg

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not at all.  And that wasn't the point.  We're talking recruiting rankings. It was pointed out that were 3* heavy right now sitting at 9th. I was referring to our staff having an eye for talent and stars don't always= success



Recruiting is just something we talk about while they are not playing football.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not at all.  And that wasn't the point.  We're talking recruiting rankings. It was pointed out that were 3* heavy right now sitting at 9th. I was referring to our staff having an eye for talent and stars don't always= success



True dat.


----------



## scooty006

If Butch was in the US Army he'd be a 3 star General.


----------



## KyDawg

If Butch was a general we would have a real good army next year.


----------



## bass4fun

MudDucker said:


> This picture says it all!
> 
> .



Answer: University of Georgia
Question:  What team was beat by Tennessee last season and hasn't won a National Championship since 1980?


----------



## Silver Britches

bass4fun said:


> Answer: University of Georgia
> Question:  What team was beat by Tennessee last season and hasn't won a National Championship since 1980?



Lame! You got to do better than that, dude!


----------



## Elkbane

I think I saw all 8 of them picking up trash on the side of the road yesterday.  Rockdale County, right?  

Was that them in those orange jumpsuits? Matching orange trash bags? Huh, I could have sworn it had a Clemson'ish tint to it.

I've never heard of a coach taking a whole community service class before. Now that's a new take on "brick by brick".

Elkbane


----------



## bass4fun

Silver Britches said:


> Lame! You got to do better than that, dude!



It was relevant to the Jeopardy picture.


----------



## Silver Britches

bass4fun said:


> It was relevant to the Jeopardy picture.



We'll let you have a pass this time. But you have to try harder the next.


----------



## bass4fun

Silver Britches said:


> We'll let you have a pass this time. But you have to try harder the next.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> We'll let you have a pass this time. But you have to try harder the next.





bass4fun said:


>




Especially if your a Vol... 

There are some guys in here that just flat out hate the Vols..


----------



## antharper

KyDawg said:


> If Butch was a general we would have a real good army next year.



Post of the year !!!!!


----------



## scooty006

Vols are cornering the market on 3* players.  Out of 18 players committed, 16 of them are rated as 3* by 247sports.


----------



## BuckNasty83

scooty006 said:


> Vols are cornering the market on 3* players.  Out of 18 players committed, 16 of them are rated as 3* by 247sports.



It's early,  no one has signed loi. Most will be bumped to 4*. Look at offer lists and after we win the east, a lot of recruits will change their minds.  Not to mention,  Butch and staff have done well finding 3* that play above their rankings.  It's not exciting right now,  I agree,  but I'm not worried about it right now.  Revisit this thread in February.


----------



## KyDawg

I never count my chickens till they hatch.


----------



## toyota4x4h

We need Trey Smith to shore up the oline!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I never count my chickens till they hatch.



good thing you arent KyLeroy


----------



## scooty006

Vols are blowing the doors off when it comes to recruiting 3 stars.  What is it now 20 out of 23?  Better make hay this season because I see storm clouds on the horizon...


----------



## Gold Ranger

scooty006 said:


> Vols are blowing the doors off when it comes to recruiting 3 stars.  What is it now 20 out of 23?  Better make hay this season because I see storm clouds on the horizon...



Hey!!!  They are drafting depth, just depth.  No starters,  just a deep, deep bench.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gold Ranger said:


> Hey!!!  They are drafting depth, just depth.  No starters,  just a deep, deep bench.



That's the only way they can keep playing Freshman year after year after year after year after year after year after year...


----------



## Madsnooker

Meyer was asked how he is getting so many 4 and 5*s and he said, because Tennessee is hogging all the 3*s!!!





He didn't actually say that, but saw that said on another site. Good thing I had not taken a hit on my sweet tea just before reading that or my keyboard would have been ruined!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Madsnooker said:


> Meyer was asked how he is getting so many 4 and 5*s and he said, because Tennessee is hogging all the 3*s!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't actually say that, but saw that said on another site. Good thing I had not taken a hit on my sweet tea just before reading that or my keyboard would have been ruined!!!





Sounds like something Spurrier would have said..


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like something Spurrier would have said..



Definitely. On the other hand it's early.  Look at our class this time last year.  It ended looking totally different, I don't see this year being any different. On a positive side,  a majority of those will get bumped. Also they have impressive offer lists.  Bama, LSU, etc. Y'all are stuck on star gazing, rather than how players fit schemes and a coaches ability to evaluate talent. Then again,  I guess you Ga boys believe these recruiting services actually evaluate every high school athlete across the country. .. That's why coaches hold camps and have talent scouts and budgets to use specifically for scouting. Your crazy if you think coaches scout through 24/7 and equivalent services. 

Butch has closed strong every year,  it's what he does. After UT runs through the SEC kids will do what kids do.  Follow the trend


----------



## BuckNasty83

And for fun UT would be ranked 3rd in recruiting based on rankedbyoffers.

Ga 2nd, ND 1st

http://www.rankbyoffers.com/2017fbteams/


----------



## Gold Ranger

BuckNasty83 said:


> And for fun UT would be ranked 3rd in recruiting based on rankedbyoffers.
> 
> Ga 2nd, ND 1st
> 
> http://www.rankbyoffers.com/2017fbteams/



Taking a large class artificially inflates recruiting rankings.

Just remember this, No team the less than half a roster of blue chip athletes have won a National Championship since recruiting rankings have been kept.

So, go ahead enjoy a large class of 3star players.  I'll take FSU's smaller 2016 class with a high percentage of blue chip recruits.


----------



## Matthew6

Gold Ranger said:


> Taking a large class artificially inflates recruiting rankings.
> 
> Just remember this, No team the less than half a roster of blue chip athletes have won a National Championship since recruiting rankings have been kept.
> 
> So, go ahead enjoy a large class of 3star players.  I'll take FSU's smaller 2016 class with a high percentage of blue chip recruits, and even then, we cant hang with Bama; who vastly out recruits us.



makes sense now.


----------



## AccUbonD

scooty006 said:


> Vols are blowing the doors off when it comes to recruiting 3 stars.  What is it now 20 out of 23?  Better make hay this season because I see storm clouds on the horizon...





Gold Ranger said:


> Hey!!!  They are drafting depth, just depth.  No starters,  just a deep, deep bench.





Browning Slayer said:


> That's the only way they can keep playing Freshman year after year after year after year after year after year after year...





Madsnooker said:


> Meyer was asked how he is getting so many 4 and 5*s and he said, because Tennessee is hogging all the 3*s!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't actually say that, but saw that said on another site. Good thing I had not taken a hit on my sweet tea just before reading that or my keyboard would have been ruined!!!





Gold Ranger said:


> Taking a large class artificially inflates recruiting rankings.
> 
> Just remember this, No team the less than half a roster of blue chip athletes have won a National Championship since recruiting rankings have been kept.
> 
> So, go ahead enjoy a large class of 3star players.  I'll take FSU's smaller 2016 class with a high percentage of blue chip recruits.



Y'all seem to be trying to get at laugh at the Vols expense where as the FACTS suggest this no laughing matter...

Coach Butch Jones record at Tennessee 5-7, 7-6 and 9-4 with two dominate bowl wins.  It appears Butch Jones is doing something right and until it goes wrong there is no reason to question Tennessee's recruiting. Y'all run along now.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Gold Ranger said:


> Taking a large class artificially inflates recruiting rankings.
> 
> Just remember this, No team the less than half a roster of blue chip athletes have won a National Championship since recruiting rankings have been kept.
> 
> So, go ahead enjoy a large class of 3star players.  I'll take FSU's smaller 2016 class with a high percentage of blue chip recruits.


Dude,  it was for fun. Just shows because a kid isn't ranked high,  doesn't mean they aren't highly sought after. 

Oregon, TCU, Ok, Mich.State etc have done well with lesser talent.

Yes talent matters,  but just because a recruiting service doesn't have a 3* kid listed as a 5* don't mean they are right. Again it's about finding personnel to fit a system.  Oregon was great at that. They didn't win it,  but made it to the NC. And killed yall with less blue chips in "14". And I'm sure Houston didn't have more highly ranked recruits than FSU last year,  neither did Tech. And as I stated,  every recruit is not equally evaluated, some can't/don't camp. Location,  division, etc also play into it.  Sure,  blue chips are nice and Bama has proven top talent wins, but Saban is also great at evaluation and takes advantage of camps and finding the right fit for his style of play. 

And for the record,  I'm not happy with our recruiting status at the moment,  but signing day is a long ways off, things are not set in stone. Bump this thread in February.


----------



## Browning Slayer

AccUbonD said:


> Y'all seem to be trying to get at laugh at the Vols expense where as the FACTS suggest this no laughing matter...
> 
> Coach Butch Jones record at Tennessee 5-7, 7-6 and 9-4 with two dominate bowl wins.  It appears Butch Jones is doing something right and until it goes wrong there is no reason to question Tennessee's recruiting. Y'all run along now.



The laughing at the Vols expense is based on Facts... The FACT that the Vols have only 2 bowl wins in a decade! You have to admit, that's pretty funny!!


----------



## Gold Ranger

AccUbonD said:


> Y'all seem to be trying to get at laugh at the Vols expense where as the FACTS suggest this no laughing matter...
> 
> Coach Butch Jones record at Tennessee 5-7, 7-6 and 9-4 with two dominate bowl wins.  It appears Butch Jones is doing something right and until it goes wrong there is no reason to question Tennessee's recruiting. Y'all run along now.



Son, I'm not laughing.  I'm stating facts.  If you don't won't to pay them any attention, that's fine.  Just don't expect to be a championship team until you recruit like one.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bump this thread in February.



Please do, and you'll see Kirby ahead of Butch...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gold Ranger said:


> Just don't expect to be a championship team until you recruit like one.



Vols and Championship Team don't belong in the same sentence.. They should worry about breaking the streaks that Bama and UF have on them..


----------



## AccUbonD

Browning Slayer said:


> The laughing at the Vols expense is based on Facts... The FACT that the Vols have only 2 bowl wins in a decade! You have to admit, that's pretty funny!!





Gold Ranger said:


> Son, I'm not laughing.  I'm stating facts.  If you don't won't to pay them any attention, that's fine.  Just don't expect to be a championship team until you recruit like one.





Browning Slayer said:


> Vols and Championship Team don't belong in the same sentence.. They should worry about breaking the streaks that Bama and UF have on them..




 My previous statement still stands. Coach Jones is getting results with the recruits he's getting. Couple more years will decide Coach Jones employment at Tennessee. One thing is for sure if and when the next coach comes along he will be taking over a program that's in a lot better shape than what Coach Jones has had to deal with, that's all because of his recruiting.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> The laughing at the Vols expense is based on Facts... The FACT that the Vols have only 2 bowl wins in a decade! You have to admit, that's pretty funny!!



Man if you want to bring up the past, yall aren't even comparable to UT.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Please do, and you'll see Kirby ahead of Butch...



Maybe,  but only on field results matter.


----------



## Gold Ranger

AccUbonD said:


> My previous statement still stands. Coach Jones is getting results with the recruits he's getting. Couple more years will decide Coach Jones employment at Tennessee. One thing is for sure if and when the next coach comes along he will be taking over a program that's in a lot better shape than what Coach Jones has had to deal with, that's all because of his recruiting.



Jones has done a good job, considering what he took over.  He'll still have to improve on his recruiting to take the next step.

If recruiting stays like it is right now, y'all will top out at around a Chip Kelly Oregon.  Not a bad program, but not quite National Champion level, either.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man if you want to bring up the past, yall aren't even comparable to UT.



The past? I'm talking THIS decade.. Heck, I can go back and look at any ERA and compare but right now, the Vols are stuck in a VERY BAD losing ERA. FACT! And until you do something on the field, nothing has changed. Moral victories in the eyes of you Vols don't count! Sorry!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Maybe,  but only on field results matter.



And you Vols haven't done that but yet we're suppose to take you seriously??


----------



## Browning Slayer

AccUbonD said:


> My previous statement still stands. Coach Jones is getting results with the recruits he's getting. Couple more years will decide Coach Jones employment at Tennessee. One thing is for sure if and when the next coach comes along he will be taking over a program that's in a lot better shape than what Coach Jones has had to deal with, that's all because of his recruiting.



Heck, isn't UT still paying for the last 2 coaches??


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> The past? I'm talking THIS decade.. Heck, I can go back and look at any ERA and compare but right now, the Vols are stuck in a VERY BAD losing ERA. FACT! And until you do something on the field, nothing has changed. Moral victories in the eyes of you Vols don't count! Sorry!


You contradicted yourself in your first sentence. The "past" and decade are in the past. It's a new era. We've closed the gap every year on every opponent. That pattern shows an upswing. If losing to 3 championship caliber teams by a total of less than 2ds (12 points) in 3 games sucks,  I dunno what to tell you. Baring injury this year,  the Vols will get it done. Even with a very tough 4-5 game stretch, I think we only drop one to Bama. But if they take the west,  we'll get a better shot at them in Atl.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You contradicted yourself in your first sentence. The "past" and decade are in the past. It's a new era. We've closed the gap every year on every opponent. That pattern shows an upswing. If losing to 3 championship caliber teams by a total of less than 2ds (12 points) in 3 games sucks,  I dunno what to tell you. Baring injury this year,  the Vols will get it done. Even with a very tough 4-5 game stretch, I think we only drop one to Bama. But if they take the west,  we'll get a better shot at them in Atl.



Wow... Not even a single game played and the Vols are going to get it done. You better rub that genie bottle some more.. 

And the Vols have yet to even get to the Dome in how many years?

 With your thinking, last year was in the past, so was the last 4 posts.. Do something on the field beside's blowing games and you'll have an argument. Butch hasn't done anything except reach for Moral victories.. Almost.. Could of.. Should of...


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow... Not even a single game played and the Vols are going to get it done. You better rub that genie bottle some more..
> 
> And the Vols have yet to even get to the Dome in how many years?
> 
> With your thinking, last year was in the past, so was the last 4 posts.. Do something on the field beside's blowing games and you'll have an argument. Butch hasn't done anything except reach for Moral victories.. Almost.. Could of.. Should of...



Since 07
That almost could've,  should've shows promise. We closed the gap on SC, then won,  we closed the gap yall,  then won,  we closed the gap on Oklahoma and Bama. The results are coming this year. What are you going to say when we go to Atl? I highly doubt your man enough and your lack of character shows you won't give credit where is due


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Since 07
> That almost could've,  should've shows promise. We closed the gap on SC, then won,  we closed the gap yall,  then won,  we closed the gap on Oklahoma and Bama. The results are coming this year. What are you going to say when we go to Atl? I highly doubt your man enough and your lack of character shows you won't give credit where is due




The difference between you and I is I will call it what it is. If you go to the Dome we'll talk, until you actually win, UT hasn't done anything different. Period!


----------



## Gold Ranger

Browning Slayer said:


> UT hasn't done anything different. Period!



Well, they did do one thing different last season.......


----------



## scooty006

BuckNasty83 said:


> Most will be bumped to 4*s. Butch and this staff seem to find great talent. We've had a handful of 3*s play like 5*. Not worried about it at this point.  I'm just hopinh we can close the deal with Akers



10RC got a RB committment from, you guessed it, a 3 star today.  I just checked and most of those 3 stars haven't been bumped up to 4 stars a week before signing day so that makes 22 out of 27 still 3 stars.


----------



## Browning Slayer

scooty006 said:


> 10RC got a RB committment from, you guessed it, a 3 star today.  I just checked and most of those 3 stars haven't been bumped up to 4 stars a week before signing day so that makes 22 out of 27 still 3 stars.



Brick by brick!!! 

Just looked at Scout and UGA is sitting at #1!! GO KIRBY!

http://www.scout.com/college/football/recruiting/a.z?s=73&p=9&c=14&yr=2017


----------



## Gold Ranger

scooty006 said:


> 10RC got a RB committment from, you guessed it, a 3 star today.  I just checked and most of those 3 stars haven't been bumped up to 4 stars a week before signing day so that makes 22 out of 27 still 3 stars.



That's Al Golden at Miami level recruiting.


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Brick by brick!!!
> 
> Just looked at Scout and UGA is sitting at #1!! GO KIRBY!
> 
> http://www.scout.com/college/football/recruiting/a.z?s=73&p=9&c=14&yr=2017



UT killing us on 3 stars. 21 to 1.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Brick by brick!!!
> 
> Just looked at Scout and UGA is sitting at #1!! GO KIRBY!
> 
> http://www.scout.com/college/football/recruiting/a.z?s=73&p=9&c=14&yr=2017



Man,  yall might,  like,  win a championship! That would be soooo un-Ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  yall might,  like,  win a championship! That would be soooo un-Ga.



And man was scooty006 wrong.. This kid is a 2* and not a 3*.... Brick by Brick! This kid was being recruited hard by Iowa State, Illinois, Western Kentucky and a slew of other PowerHouses!

http://tennessee.247sports.com/Bolt/The-back-from-Bartow-Fla-commits-to-Tennessee--50750951

I'll take Kirby's recruiting over Butch's any day!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> And man was scooty006 wrong.. This kid is a 2* and not a 3*.... Brick by Brick! This kid was being recruited hard by Iowa State, Illinois, Western Kentucky and a slew of other PowerHouses!
> 
> http://tennessee.247sports.com/Bolt/The-back-from-Bartow-Fla-commits-to-Tennessee--50750951
> 
> I'll take Kirby's recruiting over Butch's any day!



He got bumped to a 3*, but the kid is actually pretty good. Plays in a very competitive league and his team was garbage.  I believe his qb averaged 50-60 yards a game. 

But you can't go by stars.  I gave you a list recently of star players on our team and that Butch has recruited that are starters, in the NFL and he has hand picked some of the best in the league and the 2013 #1 overall draft pick Eric Fisher. Butch has recruited 3* and under and what he has got was JJ Watts, Antonio Browns, Eric Fishers of the world.  

Our RB that beat out soon to have been record breaking 5* Jalen Hurd. Yeah,  he was beat out by 3* John Kelly. Cam Sutton 3*, Josh Dobbs 3* the list goes on.  So poke fun all you want, but Butch knows talent  VERY WELL. 

Besides , GA ALWAYS has talent. And does nothing with it. Recruiting services do not follow every athlete at every school in every city across the land.  They are like mainstream radio following a popular trend that's not always that great.  I'll trust Butches evaluation over these recruiting services anyday.  You think coaches EVALUATE, or go on espn, 24/7, scout, and rivals looking for recruits? Maybe lazy coaches follow the buzz, but the true recuiters hot the rd 24/7 365


----------



## scooty006

Cha Ching, another 3* WR on board.  This is magical.

23 out of 28 now.


----------



## Horns

BuckNasty83 said:


> He got bumped to a 3*, but the kid is actually pretty good. Plays in a very competitive league and his team was garbage.  I believe his qb averaged 50-60 yards a game.
> 
> But you can't go by stars.  I gave you a list recently of star players on our team and that Butch has recruited that are starters, in the NFL and he has hand picked some of the best in the league and the 2013 #1 overall draft pick Eric Fisher. Butch has recruited 3* and under and what he has got was JJ Watts, Antonio Browns, Eric Fishers of the world.
> 
> Our RB that beat out soon to have been record breaking 5* Jalen Hurd. Yeah,  he was beat out by 3* John Kelly. Cam Sutton 3*, Josh Dobbs 3* the list goes on.  So poke fun all you want, but Butch knows talent  VERY WELL.
> 
> Besides , GA ALWAYS has talent. And does nothing with it. Recruiting services do not follow every athlete at every school in every city across the land.  They are like mainstream radio following a popular trend that's not always that great.  I'll trust Butches evaluation over these recruiting services anyday.  You think coaches EVALUATE, or go on espn, 24/7, scout, and rivals looking for recruits? Maybe lazy coaches follow the buzz, but the true recuiters hot the rd 24/7 365



Booch may "know talent" as you profess but he can't coach. That vein may blow this year


----------



## BuckNasty83

Horns said:


> Booch may "know talent" as you profess but he can't coach. That vein may blow this year



He can't coach?  What are you basing this of of?  His first year at UT when he began his rebuild? Or the fact that we never had the same starting line up this season due to injuries? You realized we played almost everyone on defense,  right?  That's how banged up we were after the aTm gane. Not to mention the o line injuries and Hurd fiasco. I don't agree with everything he does, but he has done about as good of a job under the circumstances one could do,  shirt of what Franklin has done with Penn St.

He was good enough to snap an 11 game win steak against the Gators, beat your boys, VT and slugged it out with aTm banged up on a 5 game gauntlet of VT, FLA, GA aTm, Bama.

Has won 4 conference championship's, 2 each at 2 different schools  and if not for injuries, would have been in the SECCG this year. 
I'm not saying he's a little nicky, but here's 
Some food for thought

Here's the facts:

1. Saban had NFL experience before coaching at LSU because he coached for the Cleveland Browns with Bill Belichick. Butch has never had NFL experience except for an internship with Tampa Bay in the 80's. 

2. Saban had coached at Michigan State with a record of 34-24-1 (58.6%) and never won a bowl game, NOR did he ever finish higher than 5th in the conference except for his last year, in which he bolted. He went 9-2 at Toledo, but did not inherit a mess there, he inherited a team whose coach retired and was already preseason favorites to win the conference. 

Butch in his 3 years at Central Michigan went 27-13 (67.5%) and never finished less than 2nd in the conference, also losing both of his bowl games. At Cincinnati, he went 62.1% (23-14), finishing 7th in conference his first year, and then winning it the next two, going 1-0 in bowl games he coached in. So, overall, before Butch was hired to the SEC, he was 65% as a head coach, compared to Saban's 61%. 

When Saban was hired at LSU, a lot of people were upset because he wasn't exactly a "proven" coach. 

And you think that Saban didn't have his losses of Vandy caliber or get upsetted?

In his first (and only) year at Toledo, his team got beat by a Navy team that went 5-6.

In his first year at Michigan State, he got drilled 45-14 by a Wisconsin team that only won 4 games that year.

In his second year, he lost to a Louisville team that finished 5-6.

In 1997, his team started 5-0, only to lose 4 straight (VolNation would have exploded, wouldn't they?) That skid included a loss to 5-7 Northwestern, 

In 1998, he took a step back to 6-6 from the previous year's 7-6, losing to a 5-6 Minnesota team.

In his first year at LSU, he lost to UAB and 6-6 Arkansas.

So, Saban has had his embarrassing losses as well. 

3. Saban has been placed in more advantageous situations than Butch. This is indeed fact. Saban demanded that in order to be LSU's and Alabama's coach, he would have complete control. He demanded that LSU build a football operations building next to the practice field, and that a academic building be built for athletes. LSU not only offered him a $1.25M contract out of Michigan State, but they agreed to build (and did build) both of these. Not only that, but in the state of Louisiana, Saban had a wealth of high school football talent and very little competition for such. 

Butch walks into Tennessee, which is no slouch in the facilities department, but after his most pivotal year, is sitting with a lame duck AD, and no movement towards a replacement at a time when he is trying to lure assistants. 
Not only that, but Butch of course has to recruit nationally, as Tennessee talent (while improving) is not a hotbed of high school football. Most of LSU's early recruiting classes in Saban's tenure were composed of Louisiana guys. In 2000, 21 players were from LA, 2001 had 14 LA guys including TE turned DL Marcus Spears. 2002 he had 18 Louisiana guys, 2003 he had 15 LA guys, including LaRon Landry, and in 2004 he had 16 LA guys, including Glenn Dorsey, Early Doucet, Jacob Dorsey. Tennessee simply does not compare to the talent resources that Louisiana has.


In no way am I saying that Butch will be Saban. But looking more into Saban's career made me pump the brakes on the "fire Butch" train and just gave me hope that he's doing things the right way and will get there. The facts just support that it's not as bad as it seems, but it is a process truly. Saban did not become who he is overnight. A lot of stumbles and bad situations and losses along the way. But he worked his butt off and stayed true to his process, hired good assistants who worked as hard as he did, and had total support from his universities, and he has won ballgames.


----------



## bsanders

.....help!!!.....I'm a 10rc fan......and I'm not sure what to do with my hands, so I'll wave them around very quickly and look like it's with meaningful intent.......dang it!.......who am I kidding????......I'm still a volunteer fan.

Let that sink in.....you are a "volunteer" fan......Kinda ironic don't ya think?


----------



## KyDawg

Aint this horse been beat enough. :deadhorse


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> He can't coach?  What are you basing this of of?  His first year at UT when he began his rebuild?



Guess what genius... He'll be re-building again starting this year since the Vols just had the best team in over a decade and still choked it out! If he was such a great coach why is he going to be on the hot seat this year? I've stated that earlier and you've yet to give us your blinded insight as to how he is such a great coach but is likely to get fired..


----------



## Browning Slayer

scooty006 said:


> Cha Ching, another 3* WR on board.  This is magical.
> 
> 23 out of 28 now.



If you had any real talent, why would you go to UT any way? It's not for the education and that's easy to see when KyBobwhite posts..


----------



## Horns

Browning Slayer said:


> Guess what genius... He'll be re-building again starting this year since the Vols just had the best team in over a decade and still choked it out! If he was such a great coach why is he going to be on the hot seat this year? I've stated that earlier and you've yet to give us your blinded insight as to how he is such a great coach but is likely to get fired..



Hit it out of the park. How long can someone say that they are rebuilding?


----------



## Horns

Didn't UT just lose a commit to Ga Tech?


----------



## Horns

For someone not to compare Booch to Saban, he sure is comparing them. And if those facilities are so good, why not do something with that field? Kneeland stadium


----------



## Browning Slayer

Horns said:


> For someone not to compare Booch to Saban, he sure is comparing them. And if those facilities are so good, why not do something with that field? Kneeland stadium



They need to tear that dump down.. It's the worse Stadium in the SEC.. The field is a joke and the stadium is so outdated. If they didn't spend so much money on all of their coaching hires they might be able to upgrade the place.. Maybe some paint.. Grass.. Anything..


----------



## Gold Ranger

BuckNasty83 said:


> But you can't go by stars.  I gave you a list recently of star players on our team and that Butch has recruited that are starters, in the NFL and he has hand picked some of the best in the league and the 2013 #1 overall draft pick Eric Fisher. Butch has recruited 3* and under and what he has got was JJ Watts, Antonio Browns, Eric Fishers of the world.
> 
> Our RB that beat out soon to have been record breaking 5* Jalen Hurd. Yeah,  he was beat out by 3* John Kelly. Cam Sutton 3*, Josh Dobbs 3* the list goes on.  So poke fun all you want, but Butch knows talent  VERY WELL.



I love when people cherry pick a few 2* and 3* guys to show that stars don't matter.  You do realize that there are 2960 prospects rated 2* and 3* for the 2017 recruiting class vs. only 395 4* and 5*, right?  I will guarantee you that the hit rate is ALOT better on Blue Chip athletes than on non Blue Chips.

I keep asking this, but you Vol fans keep ignoring it, so here it goes again......

If stars don't matter, then why has no team who has recruiting less than 50% blue chip recruits won a National Championship for as long as recruit rating services have existed?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gold Ranger said:


> If stars don't matter, then why has no team who has recruiting less than 50% blue chip recruits won a National Championship for as long as recruit rating services have existed?


----------



## Horns

How about this?

https://blutarsky.wordpress.com/2017/01/25/on-the-recruiting-trail-with-the-champions-of-life/


----------



## MCBUCK

Vols lead the way ya know; brick by brick.

13 decommits this year and 24 in the last two. Booch is killing it on the recruiting trail.

https://www.seccountry.com/sec/shoc...vell_AJC&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Guess what genius... He'll be re-building again starting this year since the Vols just had the best team in over a decade and still choked it out! If he was such a great coach why is he going to be on the hot seat this year? I've stated that earlier and you've yet to give us your blinded insight as to how he is such a great coach but is likely to get fired..



What is it you ppl don't understand that our defense was completely obliterated?  With a new coach and playing 3rd string you don't compete.  I don't care who you are.  Offense was healthy for the most.  And what did it do? Ended up being 2nd best in UT history.  Produced SEC offensive player of the year and led a lot of other stats. Butch is the man behind that offense. Let that sink in.  

We didn't lose all of our talent. We still have a top 5 class on deck that will be senior heavy for once. Most of the offense will return and pretty much the whole defense


----------



## BuckNasty83

Horns said:


> For someone not to compare Booch to Saban, he sure is comparing them. And if those facilities are so good, why not do something with that field? Kneeland stadium



Ummm. The field was just redone before the season.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> They need to tear that dump down.. It's the worse Stadium in the SEC.. The field is a joke and the stadium is so outdated. If they didn't spend so much money on all of their coaching hires they might be able to upgrade the place.. Maybe some paint.. Grass.. Anything..



It was updated less than 10 years ago and the campus around it and is about to undergo some more changes. As mentioned the field was just redone before the season


----------



## BuckNasty83

Gold Ranger said:


> I love when people cherry pick a few 2* and 3* guys to show that stars don't matter.  You do realize that there are 2960 prospects rated 2* and 3* for the 2017 recruiting class vs. only 395 4* and 5*, right?  I will guarantee you that the hit rate is ALOT better on Blue Chip athletes than on non Blue Chips.
> 
> I keep asking this, but you Vol fans keep ignoring it, so here it goes again......
> 
> If stars don't matter, then why has no team who has recruiting less than 50% blue chip recruits won a National Championship for as long as recruit rating services have existed?



Because the bcs computer rankings were garbage?  Hence the playoff system now. I can give you numerous teams who have upset teams they had no business playing.  But that's not good enough.  I've pointed out that Oregon went to the NC with these types of guys.  It's all about system and players that fit it.  And it's one thing to pick a few players,  but when one guy has a "knack" for finding these types of players,  I'll trust him. Probably a quarter, or more of our main impact guys were in fact 3*.

And are you telling me that every 3* is an accurate rating? 4 and 5 stars don't bust?  How much of a difference is there in 3* and a 4? 0.9675? Most times its not much.  Star's are for glamour. But they are nice,  sure


----------



## John Cooper

Boy he keeps rising to the bait. No matter how big the splash........ he just keeps coming back for more.


----------



## Horns

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ummm. The field was just redone before the season.



Needs another redo


----------



## Horns

John Cooper said:


> Boy he keeps rising to the bait. No matter how big the splash........ he just keeps coming back for more.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> What is it you ppl don't understand that our defense was completely obliterated..


So, who is to blame?

So boy wonder... If it was just excuses explain to me how Booch is not on the hot seat...

You worthless Vols are sitting at 3rd best in the East.. Tops.. Unless you guys come up with some miracle plays to get a win..  Please show me just 1 article that has the Vols winning anything... You showed us junk material ALL summer long about how the Vols were going to win it all and go to the Dome..

At the end of the day, I was right and you were wrong! Volssuck and you know it! Butch is on the hot seat for a reason! Under performing!


----------



## Kowtown

Dawgs not having much success against the Vols on the field, but their cheerleaders on here are mighty tuff....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Kowtown said:


> At least we are the "CHAMPIONS" of Life!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Gold Ranger

BuckNasty83 said:


> Because the bcs computer rankings were garbage?  Hence the playoff system now. I can give you numerous teams who have upset teams they had no business playing.  But that's not good enough.  I've pointed out that Oregon went to the NC with these types of guys.  It's all about system and players that fit it.  And it's one thing to pick a few players,  but when one guy has a "knack" for finding these types of players,  I'll trust him. Probably a quarter, or more of our main impact guys were in fact 3*.
> 
> And are you telling me that every 3* is an accurate rating? 4 and 5 stars don't bust?  How much of a difference is there in 3* and a 4? 0.9675? Most times its not much.  Star's are for glamour. But they are nice,  sure



You do know which teams would have been the top 4 in the old BCS rankings this past season?  The same ones that were in the playoff.  I believe it's been that way every year.

So, you're telling me that you wouldn't trade classes with UGA right now?  You'd rather have those 3* players than the blue chip recruits other teams are getting?

You need to read this......

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2011/1/31/1965917/recruiting-rankings-do-matter


----------



## Kowtown

Browning Slayer said:


>





Browning Slayer said:


>




I was hoping to catch a bigger fish, or at least a smarter one. I guess you'll have to do...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Kowtown said:


> I was hoping to catch a bigger fish, or at least a smarter one. I guess you'll have to do...


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## John Cooper

All them vols rise to the bait, heck Charlie could use chicken livers top water and catch one or two.


----------



## lampern

Outside of Bama who cares?

Bama dominates the SEC any more.

Unless you admit you are just having fun.

Cause the Tide rolls (and no I am not a Bama fan) regardless.


----------



## KyDawg

I don't waste my chicken liver John. Rip likes to fish with it.


----------



## John Cooper

Vols be some hula popper, jitter bug hitting fools!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> So, who is to blame?
> 
> So boy wonder... If it was just excuses explain to me how Booch is not on the hot seat...
> 
> You worthless Vols are sitting at 3rd best in the East.. Tops.. Unless you guys come up with some miracle plays to get a win..  Please show me just 1 article that has the Vols winning anything... You showed us junk material ALL summer long about how the Vols were going to win it all and go to the Dome..
> 
> At the end of the day, I was right and you were wrong! Volssuck and you know it! Butch is on the hot seat for a reason! Under performing!



You was right,  but by luck.  You don't beat FLA at the seamp, VT, GA in Athens and got to double OT with Atm at College Station beinga bad team. You don't set offensive records being a bad team.  You don't sit at the top/near the top, or lead statistically and be a bad team.  You don't produce SEC offensive player and be a bad team.  What happened was with the defensive injuries and you and everyone else know that.  I never said Butch wouldn't be on the hot seat,  but he didn't get fired this season because of the above. You think because Dobbs is gone were going to suck on offense?  He will be missed,  but we have a guy with the potential to be better than Dobbs.  We might not be picked to win the east,  but that don't mean it can't happen. Who picked us to win a NC after Peyton left? The offense is still loaded with play makers.  Special teams still has one of the best returners in the nation in Berry, who also missed the end of the season.  The defense still has a ton of talent and if can stay healthy will be fine.  Keep looking over us. IDC.We're 2-0 on you right now and I don't see Yall getting us this season either.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


>



Laugh all you want,  but there's more to life after football.  Kids need a backup plan.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You was right,  but by luck.  You don't beat FLA at the seamp, VT, GA in Athens and got to double OT with Atm at College Station beinga bad team. You don't set offensive records being a bad team.  You don't sit at the top/near the top, or lead statistically and be a bad team.  You don't produce SEC offensive player and be a bad team.  What happened was with the defensive injuries and you and everyone else know that.  I never said Butch wouldn't be on the hot seat,  but he didn't get fired this season because of the above. You think because Dobbs is gone were going to suck on offense?  He will be missed,  but we have a guy with the potential to be better than Dobbs.  We might not be picked to win the east,  but that don't mean it can't happen. Who picked us to win a NC after Peyton left? The offense is still loaded with play makers.  Special teams still has one of the best returners in the nation in Berry, who also missed the end of the season.  The defense still has a ton of talent and if can stay healthy will be fine.  Keep looking over us. IDC.We're 2-0 on you right now and I don't see Yall getting us this season either.



If you can stay healthy? If Butch was such a great coach, why wouldn't he have backups that are talented? He's been there long enough to have recruited.. Butch is a mediocre coach at best. There is NOTHING to point otherwise. He had the best team the Vols have had in over a decade and you needed "miracle" plays to beat teams. The ship is sinking again in Knoxville! You are losing coaches, recruits and heck, even starting running backs during the season.. Open your eyes and see what the rest of are seeing! It's GREAT!!




BuckNasty83 said:


> Laugh all you want,  but there's more to life after football.  Kids need a backup plan.




Spoken like a true loser! These kids are playing football so they can possibly make a living doing it after the college days are over. Butch made that statement merely off a a bad season when the Vols were predicted to win the East..


----------



## CamoDawg85

Browning Slayer said:


> If you can stay healthy? If Butch was such a great coach, why wouldn't he have backups that are talented? He's been there long enough to have recruited...



It really is this simple. And if Butch is as great as you say, and the players weren't as talented then Bootch should be able to coach them up no problem, right?

If you think Alabama would have encountered the same injuries and wouldn't have found a way to win then you're just, well......Nevermind


----------



## Horns

And


----------



## Kowtown

And yet...

# 	Date 	Location 	Winner 	Score
1 	November 11, 1899 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Tennessee 	5–0
2 	November 7, 1903 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Georgia 	5–0
3 	November 21, 1906 	Athens, Georgia 	Tie 	0–0
4 	October 12, 1907 	Athens, Georgia 	Tennessee 	15–0
5 	October 24, 1908 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Tennessee 	10–0
6 	October 23, 1909 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Georgia 	3–0
7 	October 22, 1910 	Athens, Georgia 	Georgia 	35–3
8 	October 21, 1922 	Athens, Georgia 	Georgia 	7–3
9 	October 20, 1923 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Georgia 	17–0
10 	November 1, 1924 	Athens, Georgia 	Georgia 	33–3
11 	October 31, 1925 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Tennessee 	12–7
12 	October 31, 1936 	Athens, Georgia 	Tennessee 	46–0
13 	October 30, 1937 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Tennessee 	32–0
14 	September 14, 1968 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Tie 	17–17
15 	November 1, 1969 	Athens, Georgia 	#3 Tennessee 	17–3
16 	November 4, 1972 	Athens, Georgia 	#13 Tennessee 	14–0
17 	November 3, 1973 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Georgia 	35–31
18 	September 6, 1980 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	#16 Georgia 	16–15
19 	September 5, 1981 	Athens, Georgia 	#10 Georgia 	44–0
20 	September 3, 1988 	Athens, Georgia 	#12 Georgia 	28–17
21 	October 7, 1989 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	#6 Tennessee 	17–14
22 	September 12, 1992 	Athens, Georgia 	#20 Tennessee 	34–31
23 	September 11, 1993 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	#8 Tennessee 	38–6
24 	September 10, 1994 	Athens, Georgia 	#19 Tennessee 	41–23
# 	Date 	Location 	Winner 	Score
25 	September 9, 1995 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	#8 Tennessee 	30–27
26 	October 12, 1996 	Athens, Georgia 	#7 Tennessee 	29–17
27 	October 11, 1997 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	#10 Tennessee 	38–13
28 	October 10, 1998 	Athens, Georgia 	#4 Tennessee 	22–3
29 	October 9, 1999 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	#6 Tennessee 	37–20
30 	October 7, 2000 	Athens, Georgia 	#19 Georgia 	21–10
31 	October 6, 2001 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Georgia 	26–24
32 	October 12, 2002 	Athens, Georgia 	#6 Georgia 	18–13
33 	October 11, 2003 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	#8 Georgia 	41–14
34 	October 9, 2004 	Athens, Georgia 	#17 Tennessee 	19–14
35 	October 8, 2005 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	#5 Georgia 	27–14
36 	October 7, 2006 	Athens, Georgia 	#14 Tennessee 	51–33
37 	October 6, 2007 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Tennessee 	35–14
38 	October 11, 2008 	Athens, Georgia 	#10 Georgia 	26–14
39 	October 10, 2009 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Tennessee 	45–19
40 	October 9, 2010 	Athens, Georgia 	Georgia 	41–14
41 	October 8, 2011 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Georgia 	20–12
42 	September 29, 2012 	Athens, Georgia 	#5 Georgia 	51–44
43 	October 5, 2013 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	#6 Georgia 	34–31OT
44 	September 27, 2014 	Athens, Georgia 	#12 Georgia 	35–32
45 	October 10, 2015 	Knoxville, Tennessee 	Tennessee 	38–31
46 	October 1, 2016 	Athens, Georgia 	#11 Tennessee 	34–31
Series: Tennessee leads 23–21–2


----------



## BuckNasty83

CamoDawg85 said:


> It really is this simple. And if Butch is as great as you say, and the players weren't as talented then Bootch should be able to coach them up no problem, right?
> 
> If you think Alabama would have encountered the same injuries and wouldn't have found a way to win then you're just, well......Nevermind


You and Slayer are both idgits if you think anyone is going to win the gauntlet we went through on 3rd and 4th string defense with a new coach and system.  We were having to play 5 dbs because we didn't have enough lbs. You boys don't know what your talking about.  At ALL.  

One can't simply "coach players up" like a wave from a magic wand. EVERY player is different, some adjust quickly, some take time.  Some are physically ready,  others aren't,  some have the talent, but haven't learned the playbook. Some know the plays,  but don't have the talent, haven't adjusted to game speed, or don't have the size, strength,  and or physicality to play at that level.  Not to mention the ones who will never see the field and have no right playing. We had some of those. Every team does. How many transfer from, say Bama? How many 4*-5* qbs do they have riding the bench? So get out of here with that coach'em up talk

Mind you,  this is 3Rd and 4th string so all that is magnified magnificently. Some guys even have to play out of position. Yall know nothing about coaching or the game. I can assure you that by your idiotic, clueless replies.

Kirby gets a pass because he "had a bare roster" that's a joke and a pathetic one at best.  But Butch sucks cause he was about down to walkons on defense?  He couldn't out coach Nicholls St. Staff. Saban made him.  Butch has succeeded on his own everywhere he has been.  Coaches aren't leaving, they are being replaced. Our DBs coach sucked. So we upgrqde, Debord was gone after this season and everyone knew it. We haven't had a qb coach on this staff,  so we went and got one. 

Hurd? He was not good this year,  acted like a punk and thought he was more than the team.  A 3* took his spot against TX aTm and he couldn't handle it. 

The defense was bad.  Butch is an offensive guy.  He just practically lead the SEC and gave us an historic performance. But he can't coach?  Right


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> If you can stay healthy? If Butch was such a great coach, why wouldn't he have backups that are talented? He's been there long enough to have recruited.. Butch is a mediocre coach at best. There is NOTHING to point otherwise. He had the best team the Vols have had in over a decade and you needed "miracle" plays to beat teams. The ship is sinking again in Knoxville! You are losing coaches, recruits and heck, even starting running backs during the season.. Open your eyes and see what the rest of are seeing! It's GREAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true loser! These kids are playing football so they can possibly make a living doing it after the college days are over. Butch made that statement merely off a a bad season when the Vols were predicted to win the East..



Ha. Yeah,  cause EVERY player goes pro? You'd be the  guy selling used cars, cause you didn't have a plan b if football didn't pan out. There is almost 500,000 student athletes.  Take a guess how many will go pro.

Bama lost Kirby last year,  Kiffin this year,  also WR coach is leaving to go to Arizona St. Heck,  almost every year,  they are lodging someone it seems. They may have more coaching turnover than anyone.  Guess they are falling apart too?


----------



## CamoDawg85

You expend an enormous amount of energy, writing short stories trying to convince yourself and others that your team is relevant. I admire your dedication. Carry on


----------



## Horns

CamoDawg85 said:


> You expend an enormous amount of energy, writing short stories trying to convince yourself and others that your team is relevant. I admire your dedication. Carry on


----------



## John Cooper

CamoDawg85 said:


> You expend an enormous amount of energy, writing short stories trying to convince yourself and others that your team is relevant. I admire your dedication. Carry on



LOL.......


----------



## BuckNasty83

CamoDawg85 said:


> You expend an enormous amount of energy, writing short stories trying to convince yourself and others that your team is relevant. I admire your dedication. Carry on



3 posts a day is an enormous amount of energy? You dogs are easily amused. Stop dogging up old bones looking for meat.


----------



## John Cooper

CamoDawg85 said:


> You expend an enormous amount of energy, writing short stories trying to convince yourself and others that your team is relevant. I admire your dedication. Carry on



Man camo you laid that midge out there perfect, the leader didn't even ripple the water....... nice cast Brother! !!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

John Cooper said:


> Man camo you laid that midge out there perfect, the leader didn't even ripple the water....... nice cast Brother! !!!!!!!!



 It's all in the wrist John  Go DAWGS in Bryant, AL!


----------



## BuckNasty83

What a bunch of nerds


----------



## John Cooper

CamoDawg85 said:


> It's all in the wrist John  Go DAWGS in Bryant, AL!



Had to be about a 4 wgt ???? I have a nice phluger on a split bamaboo 6 wgt, but I do leave a ripple every now and then.......


----------



## scooty006

10RC fans:

Summer/Fall 2016:  "All these 3 stars are studs and will all be bumped up to 4 and 5 stars after the season, just wait and see."

Day before signing day 2017:  "Yea, those stars don't even matter, Butch and his boys can spot talent a mile away and turn them into 1st rounders, just wait and see."

After the 2017 season:  "Man, Butch sucks.  I'm so glad he's gone and now we can finally hire Jon Gruden and bring in Peyton as QB coach.  Too bad he's left with a roster full of 3 star duds that brick head recruited.  Now we're gonna lock down the recruiting hotbed that is Georgia!"


----------



## KyDawg

That does sound familiar.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You and Slayer are both idgits if you think anyone is going to win the gauntlet we went through on 3rd and 4th string defense with a new coach and system.



Sorry, didn't read any farther than your first sentence. Didn't have too cause I knew it would be more excuse making from you.. You are getting really good at making excuses. Must be from being irrelevant for over a decade.

If Butch was such a great coach, tell me.. Why has he gone through SOOOOOO many coordinators since he came to Knoxville? Why can't he hire the right people? Right S&C coach? Heck, the bottom line is if he could recruit worth a dang he would have depth. Period.

There is a reason why your offensive coordinator left this year for a mediocre school. He see's the dumpster fire in Knoxville and doesn't want to get fired after the end of this upcoming season along with Butch..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bama lost Kirby last year,  Kiffin this year,  also WR coach is leaving to go to Arizona St. Heck,  almost every year,  they are lodging someone it seems. They may have more coaching turnover than anyone.  Guess they are falling apart too?





You are comparing Bama to UT.....

The coaches leaving Bama are taking over programs.. The coaches leaving UT are going to smaller schools at the same position and doing it so they can build up their resume again.... 

You are really aren't that bright..


----------



## Browning Slayer

CamoDawg85 said:


> You expend an enormous amount of energy, writing short stories trying to convince yourself and others that your team is relevant. I admire your dedication. Carry on


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> You are comparing Bama to UT.....
> 
> The coaches leaving Bama are taking over programs.. The coaches leaving UT are going to smaller schools at the same position and doing it so they can build up their resume again....
> 
> You are really aren't that bright..



Again, your making assumptions.  He has had his staff with him since he became a HC at Central  Michigan. He is upgrading his staff for the SEC. Debord hired Butch.  Butch returned the favor. The guy had been out of coaching for about a decade since being OC at Michigan.  Who was going to take a chance on him now?  Debord was a yes man for Butchs offense.  While it was record setting offenses, the fans and everyone else want him gone.  Instead of publicly firing him,  he was supposed to "retire" back home in Indiana to be with his kids and grandkids. It was a coincidence that job opened up. 

Coach Mike Bajakian went to the NFL. He was fired because we was not happy with his play calling, which was actually Butchs. But the fans were being impatient with a young team. 

John Jancek was a mediocre DC. He was let go,  though publicly it was a "mutual agreement ". Shoop is probably a top 10 DC. Again,  Butch is upgrading here. He was brought in to specifically beat UF. Well he did that. But from the very first game and almost every game after that,  we were losing key players on defense left and right. New DC, without his own assistant's, 3rd-4th string players who shouldn't be on the field learning a new scheme and playing specific sets,  just because we didn't have the depth at certain positions. That cost us ATL. It was bizarre, but it is what it is. 

That brings us to the S&CC. We let our other one go because our guys kept having hamstring injuries. Odd, right?  So he was replaced, but not with an upgrade, this guy was more like a GA. Butch cut corners one time and it bit him in the butt. 

Time to upgrade.  Butch goes and gets Rock Gullickson. Rick comes to Tennessee after spending the last 17 seasons in the NFL, including the last seven with the Los Angeles Rams organization. He was 2007 strength coach of the year. 

Did you know we didn't even have a true QB coach on staff? I don't know why,  but we finally decided to get one.  Enter Mike Canales, he wasn't the best HC, but he has been been a good OC and QB coach, coaching players like Phillip Rivers and Mike Grothe. Grothe went on to became the Big East Conference career total offense leader as a dual-threat quarterback for the Bulls

Our new OC? Larry Scott. Promoted from TE coach.  Yep another yes man.  You know why?  Cause Butches offense has proven to work with his guys in the system. 


Excuses? " Stories" defending my team? No, this is explanations for the idgits who make up their own realities. 

Not to mention.  This is a sports section. Lord help us,  if we try to discuss sports in the sports section


----------



## Browning Slayer

CamoDawg85 said:


> You expend an enormous amount of energy, writing short stories trying to convince yourself and others that your team is relevant. I admire your dedication. Carry on



I think he's writing a novel now.....



BuckNasty83 said:


> Again, your making assumptions.  He has had his staff with him since he became a HC at Central  Michigan. He is upgrading his staff for the SEC. Debord hired Butch.  Butch returned the favor. The guy had been out of coaching for about a decade since being OC at Michigan.  Who was going to take a chance on him now?  Debord was a yes man for Butchs offense.  While it was record setting offenses, the fans and everyone else want him gone.  Instead of publicly firing him,  he was supposed to "retire" back home in Indiana to be with his kids and grandkids. It was a coincidence that job opened up.
> 
> Coach Mike Bajakian went to the NFL. He was fired because we was not happy with his play calling, which was actually Butchs. But the fans were being impatient with a young team.
> 
> John Jancek was a mediocre DC. He was let go,  though publicly it was a "mutual agreement ". Shoop is probably a top 10 DC. Again,  Butch is upgrading here. He was brought in to specifically beat UF. Well he did that. But from the very first game and almost every game after that,  we were losing key players on defense left and right. New DC, without his own assistant's, 3rd-4th string players who shouldn't be on the field learning a new scheme and playing specific sets,  just because we didn't have the depth at certain positions. That cost us ATL. It was bizarre, but it is what it is.
> 
> That brings us to the S&CC. We let our other one go because our guys kept having hamstring injuries. Odd, right?  So he was replaced, but not with an upgrade, this guy was more like a GA. Butch cut corners one time and it bit him in the butt.
> 
> Time to upgrade.  Butch goes and gets Rock Gullickson. Rick comes to Tennessee after spending the last 17 seasons in the NFL, including the last seven with the Los Angeles Rams organization. He was 2007 strength coach of the year.
> 
> Did you know we didn't even have a true QB coach on staff? I don't know why,  but we finally decided to get one.  Enter Mike Canales, he wasn't the best HC, but he has been been a good OC and QB coach, coaching players like Phillip Rivers and Mike Grothe. Grothe went on to became the Big East Conference career total offense leader as a dual-threat quarterback for the Bulls
> 
> Our new OC? Larry Scott. Promoted from TE coach.  Yep another yes man.  You know why?  Cause Butches offense has proven to work with his guys in the system.
> 
> 
> Excuses? " Stories" defending my team? No, this is explanations for the idgits who make up their own realities.
> 
> Not to mention.  This is a sports section. Lord help us,  if we try to discuss sports in the sports section



There is "NO" discussing sports with you Vols... It's an Every day thread with you making excuses... Lost you at "Big East"... Still clinging to hopes and dreams.. Still can't produce on the field..

We're Back!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Slayer, don't go too hard on the fella. Somebody's gotta keep this place entertained for another 8 months until the college pigskin gets back in session


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> I think he's writing a novel now.....
> 
> 
> 
> There is "NO" discussing sports with you Vols... It's an Every day thread with you making excuses... Lost you at "Big East"... Still clinging to hopes and dreams.. Still can't produce on the field..
> 
> We're Back!




Produced a top 3 program best offense 2 years in a row.  Produced a win over your Dawgs. Produced a win over VT, produced a win over UF. Pretty good production if you ask me. 

Your attempt to not care is quite. ... underwhelming


----------



## CamoDawg85

I'll make this as simple as I can...

Dawgs sucked
VT sucked
UF sucked

Next?


----------



## BuckNasty83

CamoDawg85 said:


> I'll make this as simple as I can...
> 
> Dawgs sucked
> 
> Next?


I couldn't agree more


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> I couldn't agree more



And UT sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Produced a top 3 program best offense 2 years in a row.  Produced a win over your Dawgs. Produced a win over VT, produced a win over UF. Pretty good production if you ask me.
> 
> Your attempt to not care is quite. ... underwhelming



And your offensive coordinator left you for a smaller program, why? Simply put... He didn't want to be fired after this season! 



> Quite a surprise, his old one is taking a different job and not retiring. Mike DeBord, a longtime mentor to Jones going back to Central Michigan University at the start of this century, is taking the OC job at Indiana per several reports.
> 
> I’m not sure if that’s just an offer the Muncie, Ind., native couldn’t refuse or a comment on what has taken place — or what DeBord believes may soon take place — in Knoxville.


----------



## CamoDawg85

BuckNasty83 said:


> Produced a win over your Dawgs. Produced a win over VT, produced a win over UF.





BuckNasty83 said:


> I couldn't agree more



Lol you hang your hat on beating 3 mediocre, if not flat out bad teams, then proceed to let us know you agree that one of said teams sucks? Man, we love it when you prove our point all the while trying to persuade us to believe "you're back". Rock on dude


----------



## Browning Slayer

CamoDawg85 said:


> Lol you hang your hat on beating 3 mediocre, if not flat out bad teams, then proceed to let us know you agree that one of said teams sucks? Man, we love it when you prove our point all the while trying to persuade us to believe "you're back". Rock on dude



and 3 wins the Vols put up were driven nothing by luck.. App State and the Hail Mary jump ball against UGA.. Yep, just a great top performing offense.. The boy just can't face reality even when it's smacking him in the face.. 

Hey Bucky, explain to me the loss to Vandy and to USCe? Oh wait, I know.. Injuries..


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> and 3 wins the Vols put up were driven nothing by luck.. App State and the Hail Mary jump ball against UGA.. Yep, just a great top performing offense.. The boy just can't face reality even when it's smacking him in the face..
> 
> Hey Bucky, explain to me the loss to Vandy and to USCe? Oh wait, I know.. Injuries..



We couldn't stop the run.  We gave up, I think like 3-4,000 yards over our last few games. So yeah,  it was the defense injuries. Appy was luck. VT got dominated and they had a ton of turnovers. If not for the Kamara fumble against a&m, we'd have beat them. Was that luck that they beat us? The Hail Mary is only considered luck because of when is used.  Usually last play of the game. The defense know's that it's coming.  It's a simple jump ball.  I'll give you that one as luck,  but at the same time,  the last play yall scored on before the Hail Mary was luck too, no? It was just a great play because it was your boys,  right? 

You don't win games against conference champions, then turn around and lose to the worse in the conference.  It was the injuries man.  After aTm,  we literally had no one left and we were very thin going in.  Down 8 guys at that point I believe.  After that game it was double digits up in the teens. 16 starter's at mid season. And we still lost more after this because Berry and Smith were not on this list.  
Get real man.  Who overcomes that

http://www.cbssports.com/college-fo...-problems-but-path-to-success-is-still-clear/


----------



## John Cooper

Man this is so funny. I belive he will rise to just about any thing you cast.


----------



## KyDawg

Broken record.


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Man this is so funny. I belive he will rise to just about any thing you cast.



Trash fish are just that.. Trash.. They will take any kind of bait. They don't run in schools cause other fish will eat them..



KyDawg said:


> Broken record.



Broken "Excuse" record..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> We couldn't stop the run.  We gave up, I think like 3-4,000 yards over our last few games. So yeah,  it was the defense injuries. Appy was luck. VT got dominated and they had a ton of turnovers. If not for the Kamara fumble against a&m, we'd have beat them. Was that luck that they beat us? The Hail Mary is only considered luck because of when is used.  Usually last play of the game. The defense know's that it's coming.  It's a simple jump ball.  I'll give you that one as luck,  but at the same time,  the last play yall scored on before the Hail Mary was luck too, no? It was just a great play because it was your boys,  right?
> 
> You don't win games against conference champions, then turn around and lose to the worse in the conference.  It was the injuries man.  After aTm,  we literally had no one left and we were very thin going in.  Down 8 guys at that point I believe.  After that game it was double digits up in the teens. 16 starter's at mid season. And we still lost more after this because Berry and Smith were not on this list.
> Get real man.  Who overcomes that
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/college-fo...-problems-but-path-to-success-is-still-clear/



Now I know you aren't bright.. UGA's pass to score the touchdown was not a "luck" play or a hail mary. It was hitting a receiver in full stride. Compare it to the hail mary jump ball... Come on, let's hear your ridiculous stupid and ignorant remark about how UGA's pass was all luck.. Here, let me show you..


----------



## MudDucker

8 in 1 day ... did Butch do his prison ministry again?


----------



## scooty006

Way to finish strong 10RC and lock up the #17 rated class today.

Please work on that cow pasture up there in the offseason so our players don't need any more knee surgeries after the game....


----------



## CamoDawg85

Browning Slayer said:


> Now I know you aren't bright.. UGA's pass to score the touchdown was not a "luck" play or a hail mary. It was hitting a receiver in full stride. Compare it to the hail mary jump ball... Come on, let's hear your ridiculous stupid and ignorant remark about how UGA's pass was all luck...



Little to no luck involved, at least no more then any normal post, slant, wheel route etc. It was a thing of beauty. Kid has talent but Fromm is going to test him.


----------



## elfiii

7 months old and still going strong.


----------



## Matthew6

MudDucker said:


> Yep ... Tennessee and Vandy.



and the dogs lost to both.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> and the dogs lost to both.



And Bama lost to Clemson.


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> And Bama got embarrassed by Clemson.



fify...


----------



## Browning Slayer

CamoDawg85 said:


> Little to no luck involved, at least no more then any normal post, slant, wheel route etc. It was a thing of beauty. Kid has talent but Fromm is going to test him.



That's a good problem to have!!


----------



## Matthew6

daily elfiiiisux


----------



## scooty006

Dawgs beat 10rc in the SEC bball tourney today.  Must have a bunch of 3 star bball players too....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6

happy bday ky dawg


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!. Aint none of my Birthday.


----------



## John Cooper

scooty006 said:


> Dawgs beat 10rc in the SEC bball tourney today.  Must have a bunch of 3 star bball players too....



Erbody knows since Bruce Pearl left 10rc they can't win.....


----------



## KyDawg

Who is Bruce Pearl? Was that the guy that deflected the NCAA after Kiffen.


----------



## John Cooper

He was their cheating Basketball coach.


----------



## scooty006

Vols snagged a 3 star RB today.  Bigtime sleeper here


----------



## tjl1388

Two 5*s, 13 4*s and #1 class in nation at the moment. 

Not a bad year so far. 

Nice to have a real head coach.


----------



## Matthew6

tjl1388 said:


> Two 5*s, 13 4*s and #1 class in nation at the moment.
> 
> Not a bad year so far.
> 
> Nice to have a real head coach.



thug


----------



## KyDawg

tjl1388 said:


> Two 5*s, 13 4*s and #1 class in nation at the moment.
> 
> Not a bad year so far.
> 
> Nice to have a real head coach.



He had a lot of highly ranked classes at UGA too.


----------



## tjl1388

KyDawg said:


> He had a lot of highly ranked classes at UGA too.



Big difference between Gawja 5* and South Florida Talent. 

Try again though, I enjoy this game.


----------



## Matthew6

tjl1388 said:


> Big difference between Gawja 5* and South Florida Talent.
> 
> Try again though, I enjoy this game.



and when yall win 8 games this year, what?


----------



## scooty006

tjl1388 said:


> Big difference between Gawja 5* and South Florida Talent.
> 
> Try again though, I enjoy this game.



So south FL needs their own ranking system is what you're saying?  LOL....


----------



## tjl1388

Picked up another 4* today. lol


----------



## scooty006

tjl1388 said:


> Picked up another 4* today. lol



You mean the DE that 247 sports has as a 3 star?  I guess the "south FL bump" makes him a 4 star?  Congrats!


----------

